
Ask HN: Seattle area attorney specializing in SaaS - robmiller
Hi HN, any recommendations for a Seattle area attorney to help with Terms &amp; Conditions language for a SaaS with enterprise and other B2B customers in US, EU and elsewhere?
======
JSeymourATL
Try the King County Bar Association Lawyer Referral Service >
[http://www.kcba.org/lrs/](http://www.kcba.org/lrs/)

------
cylinder
Is there a reason this would need to be a Seattle attorney?

